# Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein USB Headset welches ich ganz einfach per USB Anschluss an meine PS3 oder wenn ich umstecke an meinen PC Anschließen kann.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit wie ich das Headset an beide Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen kann ohne die ganze Zeit umstecken zu müssen und ohne die Sound und Mikrofon Qualität zu verlieren.

Am besten so eine Art Switch oder einfach ein Kabel das den Ausgang verdoppelt?
Kennt sich einer Damit aus ?

Danke schonmal für jede Antwort


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

Erst mal Willkommen im Forum.

Nach etwas recherche mit Google glaube ich nicht das dies möglich ist. 
Ich würde sagen das es wahrscheinlich billiger ist ein 2. Headset (oder besser Kopfhörer und ein Kabelmikro) zu kaufen.

https://www.google.de/search?q=pc+u...rls=org.mozilla:de:official&safe=off&start=10


----------



## tripod (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

hi,

du kannst da einen normalen audio-switch verwenden. musst ihn allerdings "falsch" herum verwenden

normal: ein gerät welches audio-signale ausgibt => switch => kopfhörer
                                                                              => lautsprecher

hier in deinem fall: zwei audio ausgebende geräte => switch => headset

da der switch und alle anderen geräte für diesen "weg" nicht direkt vorgesehen sind brauchst du zwischenadapter bzw. passende kabel.
solltest du davor genau skizzieren, was wo wie drann soll, nicht dass dir dann zum schluss ein adapter oder ein kabel fehlt.
tip: bei monitoren sind meistens dafür geeignete audio kabel dabei (männlich/männlich), falls du evtl noch wo welche rumliegen hast. haben meist blaue oder grüne stecker.


----------



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

Danke 

Hat jetzt weniger mit der Ps3 und dem Pc zu tun ich suche einfach ein Adapter oder Gerät wodurch ich meinen USB Ausgangs Port auf 2 Weitere Usb Ausgangsporte machen kann. Habe mal in einer IT Firma ein Praktikum gemacht und die haben so etwas verwendet um z.B Eine Festplatte auf 2 PCs gleichzeitig anzuschließen.


----------



## Blubbertzz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

Also ich habe keine Ahnung von sowas, aber kann man nicht einfach einen USB-Vervielfältiger umgekehrt einsetzten? 
hab das noch nie ausprobiert aber vielleicht klappt es ja

http://www.amazon.de/Multi-Verteile...UTF8&qid=1388694928&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+multi


----------



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

Danke für deine Antwort 

Klingt so Kompliziert, würde nicht so ein Kabel gehen? 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TG3H2S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mein Headset hat so einen standart Anschluss Kabel:
http://www.amazon.de/Mini-USB-Kabel...cp_5_7GTB?ie=UTF8&refRID=0RTP3J4J97M5TVXGS4VB


----------



## tripod (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

es funktioniert auf alle fälle. habe sowas bei mir auch am laufen, jedoch mit 2 audio ausgebenden geräten(pc/tv) und kopfhörer/boxen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur näheren erklärung:
mit dem pinken männlichen stecker verbindest du dein headset(dazu brauchst du einen audio-adapter klinke buchse/buchse) => headset angeschlossen
mit der pinken buchse verbindest du deinen pc (audio kabel klinke stecker/stecker) => pc angeschlossen
mit der grünen buchse verbindest du deine ps3 (audio kabel klinke stecker/stecker) => ps3 angeschlossen

durch drücken des tasters kannst du nun die ausgabe steuern. 

p.s. bei der kabellänge evtl drauf achten wie weit die geräte auseinander stehen, oder das kabel vom switch zum headset lang genug wählen

edit
ach ich doof, hab das usb überlesen... sry :/


----------



## Blubbertzz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

ich weiß nicht ob da bei dem 2. kabel auch alle kupferleitungen durchgezogen sind weil das ja nur zu stromversorgung dient normalerweise

müsstest du einfach mal ausprobieren, ich weiß nicht ob der pc das dann auch erkennt oder ob das überhaupt geht, war nur ne blöde Idee 
vll hat ja hier in der community einer  2 PCs nebeneinander stehen und will mal kurz probieren ob das auch klappt :o


----------



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

@Blubbertz:  Ausprobieren habe ich keine Lust zu und damit Geld rausschmeißen aber Danke  
@tripod : Genau sowas suche ich , aber halt nur für USB anschlüße wodurch man den USB Port switchen kann


----------



## tripod (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

auf die schnelle:
c-enter USB-Switch für 3 USB-Geräte an 2 PCs: Amazon.de: Elektronik

sollte ja dann so ein gerät sein, was du beschrieben hast


----------



## Blubbertzz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

gern   der Vorschlag von tripod sollte ja funktionieren, dann kannst du mit 3 Headsets spielen


----------



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

@tripod: Danke so etwas habe ich gesucht !


----------



## tripod (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

kein problem


----------



## Freasen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Headset an 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen*

sowas habe ich gesucht danke !


----------

